# pagpawisan



## Qcumber

I understand the words and the sentences of this joke, but I don't understand its meaning, and I don't see where the joke is.  

A: Magalíng bá talagáng maglútb ang áte mó?
B: Abâ, óo. Pinagpápawísan ang kumákáin.
A: Bákit namán pinagpápawísan?
B: Kasí, mahírap ipílit sa sikmúrB
ang hindî lulunín ng lalamúnan.

My provisional translation.

A: Is your eldest sister really a good cook?
B: Unfortunately yes. It makes all those who eat sweat.
B: How come?
B: That is it's hard to force into the stomach what the throat won't swallow.


----------



## endl3ss

Lol it means that when her sister cooks it's taste is very bad that's why everyone is sweating because they are having a hard time eating it...


----------



## Qcumber

endl3ss said:


> Lol it means that when her sister cooks it's taste is very bad that's why everyone is sweating because they are having a hard time eating it...


Really? I thought she put too much chilly or pepper in it. 
So they just sweat because her cooking is awful, and they've got to eat it nonetheless otherwise she'd slap them or something like that?
Interesting, thanks a lot.
By the way, why does the girl's brother answer *óo* "yes"? Shouldn't he answer *hindî* "no"?


----------



## endl3ss

To make this joke effective the girl's  brother used the figure of speech "irony." That's why he said oo but the truth is hindi, it's the opposite meaning of a word...


----------



## Qcumber

endl3ss said:


> To make this joke effective the girls brother used the figure of speech "irony." That's why he said oo but the truth is hindi, it's the opposite meaning of a word...


 
Of course, an ironic "yes"! How stupid I am! I should have thought so.


----------

